# Variation to 1898 hat for cap



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I made this per my husbands instructions of what he wanted to wear with a baseball cap.

One link is a Microsoft word file, the other a pdf download


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, thank you. I'm going to try it as a headband for my daughter. Should be great. Her husband loves his 1898 seafarer's hat!!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea! Fits perfectly with the baseball cap. This pattern has really taken off.


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks great. Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I was so surprised. I am going to make one in a pretty color for me.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

That'll keep his ears warm and his hat on in the wind!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

He says anybody who wears glasses need the bill of the hat if it is raining. He always wears his cap. problem solved


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

...do up in hunter's colors ??? I think some folks who love their baseball caps would love to have one of these on hand in the pickup truck, etc for cold ears' emergency. Tell your husband, it's a great idea regardless of my ranting on.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Duly added to my file on the 1898 Hat.
Thank you.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, I've been wanting to make one of these for my DIL. She has one she wares a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is great for anyone. Thanks.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a great idea for a headband, well done & thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmearbit (Jan 25, 2014)

Translating this to a femme headband I would think it needs to be shorter, so I guess you chop off the last few rows? The directions don't show yarn/needle/gauge; again I guess worsted, 5-6 st per inch, no 8 needle?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Great idea.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Outstanding idea. Thanks!


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks, looks great for male and female.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

My golfer-husband would probably love this!


----------



## SallyLou (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you so much. My husband always wears a cap but as he ages, he said he wanted more but still wanted his cap!!! This is great!!! Thanks.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Fantastic! Thank you! I have been wanting an ear warmer!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks better than the one I made were the peck goes through a opening were the bottom part would slip down over the eyes very uncomfortable thank you for this pattern will sure to make this for the men in the family while stuck in this chair for another 4 weeks .


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

We live in headbands - can never have too many - thanks


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow! thanks for sharing. Great idea.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

i hope your husband knows how lucky he is because he made such a smart decision picking you as his wife. Wonderful pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## duckgeniusz (Aug 9, 2012)

Please thank your husband for me. His idea of how to change the 1895 hat has saved my son-in-law's ears! I have made him hats for years, but even though he lives in the coldest part of the northern prairies, he just will not give up his baseball caps in the winter. But this he will wear. Thank you. Thank you.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I hate hats but love headbands.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks you for your version.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to write this up and share with us.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this--my husband has a baseball cap for work, and this will be great for him to add to it is this cold weather!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Loved making the hat. Can't wait to make this.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

donna873 said:


> I made this per my husbands instructions of what he wanted to wear with a baseball cap.
> 
> One link is a Microsoft word file, the other a pdf download


Thanks ever so much! This is just what my DH needs. He loves his 1898 hat but is bothered by the sun. He has tried to place his baseball cap over the hat and just doesn't work.
This will be perfect.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you so much.. I was just going to start an 1898 hat for my son and hubby said he wont wear one, but with all the snow if i make one of these next time he has to shovel I'm sure he will grab it..
Thanks for sharing


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to write this up and share with us.


Thank you.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe this may be perfect under a riding helmet! Thanks!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank You. It is perfect for several in my family too. Appreciate your sharing!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, this makes a great ear warmer


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

donna873 said:


> I was so surprised. I am going to make one in a pretty color for me.


Me too! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

What a great idea!
Thanks!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks you every one, enjoy the pattern, can't wait to see you all's 1898 ear warmer thingy. My husband says now he needs one for his boat.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

donna873 said:


> I was so surprised. I am going to make one in a pretty color for me.


Thanks for sharing...planning on knitting this for myself!!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like I'll be needing some Yankee blue...hmm wonder how pinstripes would work. Thank you for sharinf.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

So has anyone tried to make this yet? If so I'd like to hear your thoughts...


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm making this now. Because my husband's head is large I have had to add rows onto the front and back.


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been told there is an error in the stitch count. when you get past the face band, you are going to do the mirror image of the other side, increase before and after the marker ever row for 4 rows then every other row for nine rows then stitch rows until you get the band as large as you need it to be. Sew back together, fold in half lengthwise and either do a slip crochet stitch or sew the top of the band closed.


----------



## tessycol (Dec 9, 2011)

Great idea. What needles and yarn thickness are required. It`s getting cold in uk would love to make for my grandson`s & a girly one for my grand daughter. Great site very helpful people thank you.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Great variation, thank you.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I’m trying to do the pattern and everything went ok till I got to were the other side should start the ear part and it’s not right. Its telling to repeat Row 5 and 6,9 times. Those are decreasing Rows No introduction for the second ear cover. Could I check on the seamen cap for the instructions but I don’t think the they hav3 the same stitch count. HelpZ, I hate to rip


----------

